# Intuos 5 Touch Just launched in Asia



## Arshes Nei (Feb 29, 2012)

Not available for US yet, but here is the Intuos5 touch.

I dunno, I actually liked the LED on the Intuos 4 and I am not sure how well touch is going to go together with this tablet.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWfzYby5C-Q

[yt]jWfzYby5C-Q[/yt]


----------



## Zenia (Feb 29, 2012)

I got "This video is private."

Anyway, I just bought an Intuos4 on Sunday and I'm thrilled with it, so the new one is of no consequence to me.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 29, 2012)

Video is running now.


----------

